# CA Smog & APR Stage 2+



## joeyjojoe111 (Jun 23, 2014)

First, hello all. I just acquired a 2013 TT-RS and am glad to be back on vortex (used to own a 1998 Jetta Wolfsburg).

I bought the car out of state, and now need to go through the process of CA smog. It's got APR Stage 2+ (full turboback) and only has the 93 octane map (i.e., no stock map), and unfortunately I don't have the stock setup (unless I get it shipped from the original owner).

Does anyone know if this setup will pass smog? I suspect at the very least I'd have to get the stock map to pass sniffer? Or do I need to swap out the downpipes too? Contacted 034Motorsports but they haven't responded yet ... and I'm getting nervous about getting this done in time to not get DMV penalties.

Do I need to take it to a "mod friendly" shop and get it over with? Any advice will help.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

It may pass if it is just a sniffer. There are 2 problems though, 1 is the cat is farther downstream than stock and will need to be well heated to work, and the second issue is a visual inspection or ecu scan (if they do those). 

I'm not sure the 200 cell cat does anything more than take the edge off the gassy exhaust smell and check the "Has Catalyst" box on a visual inspections in areas that aren't too strict.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I suspect it will pass the sniff test if it has the high flow cat still, and IMO legislation should change to make this OK. The issue is then passing visual. I'd definitely do a pre-test trial to see if levels pass before hooking it up to the network.

On a side note, definitely get 034 to upgrade you to program switching first and run the 91 octane tune or stock mode.


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've wondered about this also for when i have to get mine smogged. My experience with smog tests in CA is that the shop hooks up the car to the sniffer and checks for any dash lights. They've never actually done a visual inspection for the cats. My cars have always been low enough that they'd have to lift it to check for cats. They have never lifted my cars, or even used a mirror under the car. If it doesn't pass the sniffer I assume they'd dig deeper though.


----------



## joeyjojoe111 (Jun 23, 2014)

Wouldn't you think 034 (or any APR dealer) would know this for sure? I got a very unclear response from them over email; will try to speak to someone there tomorrow in hopes of getting answers.

I heard there are levels of mod friendliness in smog shops: some don't do visual, some might even be more aggressive in allowing a modded car to pass.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

joeyjojoe111 said:


> Wouldn't you think 034 (or any APR dealer) would know this for sure? I got a very unclear response from them over email; will try to speak to someone there tomorrow in hopes of getting answers.
> 
> I heard there are levels of mod friendliness in smog shops: some don't do visual, some might even be more aggressive in allowing a modded car to pass.


I'm sure you can imagine that no professional shop is going to give you anything in writing that isn't 100% in alignment with the law...


----------



## joeyjojoe111 (Jun 23, 2014)

The 034 guy said it won't pass sniffer, so I need to install the factory downpipe. Unexpected $500 labor expense! Anyone have a factory pipe I could borrow?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a factory DP & Mids, Located out in Brentwood, but work in SF. Put APR Downpipe on and it replaces the midpipes as well.
BTW, you would need a stock muffler as well, because the APR setup is a single pipe in while stock is twin pipe.

But I would be curious if 034 has tried to snifff a RS. Not sure how many have come to CA from out state.

Personally I'd get program switching back to stock and attempt to smog my car first, and "IF" it failed then redo the exhaust, this is the worst downpipe to R & R i've ever had to deal with. and they might have qouted you $500 to swap the downpipe, but remember you need to do it 2x's. Or they might just try and sell you their downpipe and you can toss on stock mids, then all you have to do is get the catless mids and your golden.


----------



## joeyjojoe111 (Jun 23, 2014)

Not4show, that's good advice!

Actually I took it as is to a smog place just to see how bad the readings would be (they do retest for free anyway) and they passed it ... so no headache for me.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Glad it worked otu for you.

What color is your RS?

I can't wait until I can get the FMIC on and Tune done to my car.


----------



## joeyjojoe111 (Jun 23, 2014)

I think it's called Phantom Black Pearl


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

You will not pass smog. 
There are 3 aspects of the CA Smog, and you'll fail all three.

1. Visual - Car has to have a catalyst, and it has to be correct for the car, and it has to be CARB approved. The APR cat fails the last 2.
2. OBD Readiness - Car has to have all the readiness tests set and ready. APR Stage 2 disables the Catalyst test so that readiness will never become set.
3. Sniffer - they monitor what comes out the tailpipe. Hiflow cats very rarely pass this part, and usually only when they're brand new. You may squeak by on this part of the test, but you'll fail the other 2, and you need to pass all 3 to be considered a legal pass.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MikekiM said:


> You will not pass smog.
> There are 3 aspects of the CA Smog, and you'll fail all three.
> 
> 1. Visual - Car has to have a catalyst, and it has to be correct for the car, and it has to be CARB approved. The APR cat fails the last 2.
> ...


re: #2

APR can create a non-testpipes file that allows the car to set readiness, but all aftermarket DPs would require O2 spacers in order to keep the CEL off. O2 spacer = easy visual fail. 

Best course of action is to plan on a DP swap to stock and have the appropriate non-testpipe file flashed onto your vehicle. 

Dave


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

MikekiM said:


> You will not pass smog.
> There are 3 aspects of the CA Smog, and you'll fail all three.
> 
> 1. Visual - Car has to have a catalyst, and it has to be correct for the car, and it has to be CARB approved. The APR cat fails the last 2.
> ...



Sorry to pop your bubble, but if you read up a couple posts, he passed no issues.



Crew219,
I've got a APR DP on stock tune and no CEL's for me, even scanned with factory tool no issues.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

joeyjojoe111 said:


> I think it's called Phantom Black Pearl


Audi Club does a club track weekend in Sonoma in October, I plan to be out there with my RS, should have the FMIC and stage 2 tune by then.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Not4show said:


> Audi Club does a club track weekend in Sonoma in October, I plan to be out there with my RS, should have the FMIC and stage 2 tune by then.


I will see you there! Just registered.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Marty said:


> I will see you there! Just registered.




I just registered to!!! I missed last year because my sons had a MX race. But Audi weekend trumps racing this year.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Not4show said:


> Crew219,
> I've got a APR DP on stock tune and no CEL's for me, even scanned with factory tool no issues.


You're not using a spacer? Or did you locate the O2 to behind the aftermarket cat?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

crew219 said:


> You're not using a spacer? Or did you locate the O2 to behind the aftermarket cat?


APR DP comes with extension to relocate downstream O2. 

Just have to be carreful to ziptie up the wires so it stays in place and away from the DP and driveshaft.


----------



## joeyjojoe111 (Jun 23, 2014)

Not4show said:


> Audi Club does a club track weekend in Sonoma in October, I plan to be out there with my RS, should have the FMIC and stage 2 tune by then.


Can you PM me the link to register?


----------

